# 20 Gal. Help



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a 20 gallon and have to kribs are there any other type of cichlid i can keep with them and still have the kribs spawn? Also I need something that is common (My Lfs have a terrible selections) Sorry if too specific. :?: :-D


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

is there any other fish besides the kribs? If you want them to spawn i wouldnt add any more cichlids.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Then is there any fish that i can add at all(non cichlid)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well is you want to breed, i suggest a dither fish for the kribs. a cardinal tetra maybe? Is there any other fish besides the kribs? if you go here it should give you all the info you need. http://www.thekrib.com/Apisto/P-pulcher.html#7 Kribs are peaceful, i dont know about breeding time how aggressive they get. Danios, or tetras of some sort would be fine.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

How many Harlequin rasboras do you think i can have in there i like them a lot


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.fishprofiles.com/interac...hromis+pulcher&action=Show+Compatible+Species


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That list isn't very good. For a cpl of reasons.
Some of the fish listed don't even share the same type of water conditions (a lot on that list are softwater fish).

A lot of the fish will eat or at least try to eat the fry. Will lead to fighting.

A breeding pair of kribs will be very territorial. 20 gallons isn't a lot of room.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ive succesfully had a pair of kribs and 2 Otos in a 10 gallon for 3-4 months. The kribs are aggressive towards the Otos when they get close, but they do not over do it. For the most part its a peaceful little community, even with the 2 little fry that managed to survive the last spawn swimming around.
However, I think they would be much more aggressive towards a tetra or something that swims around. Because It seems, for the most part, that the Otos swimming near the kribs is what triggers their aggression.


----------

